# The New Baby girl Pup has finally arrived



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

We have been waiting almost two months and finally yesterday she arrived from Canada ,.. I will be busy for sure...alot of training ahead..her name is Lady Lucette ,, Lou Lou for short.. her ears are all healed and fine ..this is just posts that help the ears stand,, i might be doing this for awhile ...some need it just a short time...others until they are 18 months... I have two other pups so it has been a bit noisy here... but everyone eventually will feel at home...


ypou will


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful pup, welcome home Lou Lou!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Beautiful pup, welcome home Lou Lou!


thank you very much


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe there's nothing sweeter than a puppy. Even a BIG puppy. LOL May you have many years together.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Awe there's nothing sweeter than a puppy. Even a BIG puppy. LOL May you have many years together.


thank you so much... she is 10 weeks old.. i think photo makes her look bigger...


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 5, 2021)

What a sweet looking girl.  I know she will be greatly loved.  Congrats.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 5, 2021)

She’s adorable.  I wish you two all the best.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> What a sweet looking girl.  I know she will be greatly loved.  Congrats.


thank you so much


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> She’s adorable.  I wish you two all the best.


thank you very much


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2021)

10 weeks old, you sure have your hands full!  What a pretty girl!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 5, 2021)

terri said:


> 10 weeks old, you sure have your hands full!  What a pretty girl!


last night was rough., she did not like the crate..today no problem.. i will play a little fetch before bedtime tonight and hope for the best...lol thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 6, 2021)

everything is getting better


----------



## CherylL (Aug 6, 2021)

Congrats!  Love her name


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 6, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Congrats!  Love her name


thank you


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow those are some ears!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 6, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Wow those are some ears!


haha she will grow into them.. but yes they are.. thanks!


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 6, 2021)

Wonderful pup! Look at those eyes in the last shot!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 7, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful pup! Look at those eyes in the last shot!


thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2021)

She's very cute, especially with her posts on. I like the third pic best, her ears remind me of Yoda's, from Star Wars.


----------



## enezdez (Aug 7, 2021)

Lady Lucette is beautiful...enjoy your new puppy and may your lives be full of joy & love forever...!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 7, 2021)

enezdez said:


> Lady Lucette is beautiful...enjoy your new puppy and may your lives be full of joy & love forever...!


thank you for very kind words.. we love her already... we are tired but she makes us laugh...


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> She's very cute, especially with her posts on. I like the third pic best, her ears remind me of Yoda's, from Star Wars.


I was wondering where i saw this look...lol.. thanks for letting me know...lol thank you


----------



## willard3 (Aug 10, 2021)

Abrazos for Lou Lou


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2021)

willard3 said:


> Abrazos for Lou Lou


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## TanBrae (Aug 10, 2021)

What a cutie! She has a very pretty, feminine face. And, I LIKE her bone!

I used to have a Dobe. Rescued him after he kept running away from his home, about six miles from us, to our home. His owners finally decided that he needed to stay at our home.

I showed a VERY pretty ***** several years ago. Got her starting to enjoy the ring, then she got out (at her owner's home, NOT mine, thank goodness!), and got hit by a cement truck. I miss her a lot. She was such a cool girl, and she would have taken both of us far in the ring.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2021)

TanBrae said:


> What a cutie! She has a very pretty, feminine face. And, I LIKE her bone!
> 
> I used to have a Dobe. Rescued him after he kept running away from his home, about six miles from us, to our home. His owners finally decided that he needed to stay at our home.
> 
> I showed a VERY pretty ***** several years ago. Got her starting to enjoy the ring, then she got out (at her owner's home, NOT mine, thank goodness!), and got hit by a cement truck. I miss her a lot. She was such a cool girl, and she would have taken both of us far in the ring.


very sad story.. dobies are all unique.... but all smart and can catch on to anything you train them for.. thank you...


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 27, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Wow those are some ears!


she grew into these ears.. lol


----------



## Winona (Jul 9, 2022)

Beautiful pup! Enjoy!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 10, 2022)

Winona said:


> Beautiful pup! Enjoy!


thank you


----------

